# Whos time are we going by here?



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2005)

I am 5 hours behind the time on this board.


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Bang. You are central time right?


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2005)

USA eastern daylight savings time


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok...now I am an hour ahead.


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

You can change that in your "user options" under quick links. Or you can click here.


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Ok...now I am an hour ahead.


 I thought you were central. Your time should be correct now.


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 12, 2005)

Its correct now.


----------



## Erik (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks!!!!! That helped...felt like I was in a time warp or something!!!!!


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 12, 2005)

posted today around noon,M time.The board shows yesterday 9:33 pm(see: fish/shellfish>raw mussel)?


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

ifitfeelgoodcookit said:
			
		

> posted today around noon,M time.The board shows yesterday 9:33 pm(see: fish/shellfish>raw mussel)?


You are Mountain time right? Check it now.


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 12, 2005)

Yes.mountain time colorado


----------



## MJ (Mar 12, 2005)

ifitfeelgoodcookit said:
			
		

> Yes.mountain time colorado


Is your time correct now?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 12, 2005)

I have the World Clock option on my phone set to Sydney time! I think it's about lunch time for Brooksy!  I'm on EST, btw!


----------



## ifitfeelgoodcookit (Mar 12, 2005)

Worked,thank you


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks for the help MJ - you are da man!!!!

If anyone has a problem with their time they need to click on Quick Links - Edit Options - and fix the time under the heading Date and Time Options.


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 13, 2005)

I thought we went by GMT + or - whereever we were, here in Oregon it is GMT - 9, i.e., it is  21:25 PM in England, and 12:25 PM Sunday in Eugene.


----------

